# (UPDATED COMPLETE PICS) Converting Another to Tradional Archery!



## longbowdave1 (Jun 16, 2010)

last fall my son and i were practicing with the longbows at the archery range in the northwoods campground that we go to. a newly made friend, todd, came over to watch us shoot. he told me how he was interested in switching to trad archery equiptment. i handed him my bow and a side quiver full of cedar arrows. gave him a quick crash course, and he was flinging arrows like an old pro! his first comments were how quite and light the bow was compared to his wheeled monster. he really shot great. 
 last month i saw tood again and gave me the nod to build a bow for him. it's going to be a green mountain dymondwood riser with brown glass, about 50 to 55# at 28" draw. i just started the bow this week. i'm taking off for a 4 day camping /fishing trip up at the campground so i'll finish the bow next week. i'll post a few pictures as i work through the bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 16, 2010)

just pulled it out from the bow oven tonight.


----------



## olchevy (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome! Keep us informed.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 17, 2010)

Lookin good man!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks fellas,
 i will keep you posted on the bow progress, but more importantly,  how todd does using the bow this fall for whitetails. he is pumped about using the longbow come september!

 i have a lot of fun building these bows so it's hard to walk away from it midstream, but i will be back at it monday.


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 17, 2010)

The bow is looking good Dave. Have fun on your trip.

Ed


----------



## gurn (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sure hes gonna like it. Glad to see ya hooked another one into our sport.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 20, 2010)

i just returned from the camping trip, now i will have to get back at the bow tomorrow. i'm looking forward to completeing the bow and getting it to todd.

 i didn't pack any longbows along this trip, i could have used one for protection, looks like i may have to start putting in for an archery bear tag. the bears are coming through camp during daylight hours and getting a bit friendly. i had about a twenty yard shot from the seat of my picnic table. just an awsome looking sow with two very young cubs. she waddled off a bit before i could run in and grab the camera.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool bear photos!


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice pix Dave.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 21, 2010)

made a little progress on the bow. got her stung for the first time today. i'll be gluing the front accents and tips overlays next.


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 21, 2010)

Coming right along there Dave. Keep posting those pictures.

Ed


----------



## gurn (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, were ahwaitin.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looking really good Dave, Todd will be tickled. Glad you enjoyed your get-a-way.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks ed, gurn, and al.

 shortly after i  stopped working on the bow last night, storms rolled into town. about 9:30 last night a tornado touched down about 12 miles due west on my place and took out twenty homes, no one was seriously hurt. then it skipped over my place and did some serious tree and powerline damage about 12 east of me. my prayers go out to those who suffered the damage. i had some minor branches down and spent the night without power and phone service from 9:30PM TO 5:30AM. but consider my self lucky to have dodged the bullet this time.


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad you were not in the center of that Dave.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 22, 2010)

just finished gluing the front accents and tip overlays on the bow. it's going to start looking like a bow soon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 23, 2010)

i roughed in the sight window and the grip on the riser today. still many hours of sanding to get it ready for the spray booth. i won't know what the final colors of the green mountain riser will look like until she's finished sanded, but this will give you a idea of the colors hiding in the riser. skeeters and humidity shut me down a little early tonight, but some progress was made. 

 i'm planning on hand delivering the bow to todd on the 4th o' july camping weekend. i'll have to pack along some arrows and stuff so he can give a whirl at the make shift archery range at the campground.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 26, 2010)

i finished sanding the bow today, tomorrow i will be spraying the finish on. i should have some finished pictures early part of next week.


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 26, 2010)

You are a busy guy Dave.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 26, 2010)

ed,
i always have a lot of irons in the fire. i'm trying to get the bow completed so i can deliver this weekend. i'm going to meet todd up at the campground and we can try it out. that will give him three months to practice and get ready for the archery season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm in the middle of the spraying process, several coats to go this morning. i will post some unstrung bow pics tomorrow night. strung pics by tuesday. i like to let the new finish harden two days before i string the bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 28, 2010)

well, here she is! a few pics of the completed bow unstrung. i'll have the strung pics tomorrow!! 

 fox river longbow
 62' amo
 55# @ 28"
 green mountain dymondwood riser
 limbs are hard maple and sapele'
 brown glass


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 28, 2010)

two more pics.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks Good


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks david, hope things are going well for you and your family!


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice work!!  He ought to be very pleased with that one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks tailfeather.

 i got the beaver hide silencers on the string and strung er' up. i took her to 28" draw about 200 times  to exercise the limbs a bit. now i'll leave her strung on the mantle until friday when i deliver the bow to todd to prestretch the string for him. can't wait to see him shoot the bow! here she is, strung up waiting for adoption.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2010)

Dave, that's a fine looking bow!!!! I'm sure Todd will be thrilled, post a picture and him shooting it OK?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 29, 2010)

tomi,
i will have the camera in hand this weekend. i will share a few pics if he's not camera shy. i always like pictures for my scrapbook.

making new friends, one longbow at a time!


----------



## cpark (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful bow I got my first bow in February its a compound but imthink about giving traditional a try also.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks cpark. we always have room for another traditional shooter. i think it's just a more enjoyable and rewarding form of archery, but any form of archery is good. congrats on getting you first bow. always remember to make it fun, that's what it's all about.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 1, 2010)

tomorrow is the big day, i'm heading up to the campground to deliver the bow to todd this weekend. we'll be flingin' some arrows saturday afternoon!!! 

 i hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th o' july weekend, and don't forget to shoot those bows!

 sounds like everyone headed to the 3rd of july shoot is in for another great time!! post some pictures next week will ya!!! wish i could be there with you!! 

dave


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 2, 2010)

Great looking bow Dave! I really enjoyed the tread, can't wait to see the pics of him shooting it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks robert. hope you and you family enjoyed your yellowstone trip!

 i'll be leaving in a few hours to deliver the bow. since todd is new to trad archery, i have a quiver of arrows, armguard, glove, and target for him to use this weekend. i might even get to fling some arrows of this one.

 have a great 4th!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 5, 2010)

i met with todd this weekend and we strung up the bow. he pulled her back a few times and he he felt the 55 pounds is may be a little too much much weight for him.  you don't want a new trad shooter to start that way. i'll have to build another bow for him and drop the weight by 5 to 7 pounds. i think it was a smart call on his part to not try and shoot a bow that he might struggle with. 

 he is looking forward to shooting a trad bow this fall, i'll have to get to work on it for him. i left him with a 3 rivers catalog to look at some of the trad accessories and stuff while he's waiting.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2010)

i began work on "todd 2", the new lighter weight bow for todd this week. not only does he want to drop the draw weight a bit, but he made some changes too.  
 the glass just showed up in the mail tonight, so i will be gluing it up tomorrow morning. i hope to have some pictures next week for ya.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 10, 2010)

glued the bow up early this morning and just removed it from the form. i have the limbs traced out and ready for another early day tomorrow. i will have a string on it tomorrow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 13, 2010)

it's been a busy week but i have been working on todds bow. when we met last time todd asked to get  the bow to be 50 pounds or so, plus we had  a change up  in color scheme too. i had shown him some pictures of some of the past bows and he really liked the looks of that 48" kids bow i made a while back. we started with that riser scheme and he picked and pieced together this one. it's a padauk and maple riser, brown glass, and bubinga accents and tip overlays. plus he wants a black leather grip on the bow. been sanding on the riser for two nights, about 1 1/2 more and it will be time for sprayin' the finish on.


----------



## CallMaker (Jul 13, 2010)

Very good Dave. That should be a looker when it's done.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks ed, my goal is to get it to todd soon, the season is sneaking up on us!


----------



## CallMaker (Jul 13, 2010)

Season is coming at a gallop Dave. And a good thing at that.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 15, 2010)

just finished sanding the bow tonight. i'll be spraying the finish on tomorrow night. i'll post some finished pics sunday or monday when she's all done.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 16, 2010)

just about to spray on coat #5, one or two more coats and it will be looking fine!  i should be putting the leather wrap and the rest on sunday for some completed pictures.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 18, 2010)

finished off the bow this morning. i laced on the leather grip, installed the rest, put on the beaver hide sliencers, and exercised the limbs by pulling her to 28" draw about 200 times on the tillering tree.

 she turned out right at 50#'s at 28" just like we were shooting for. i think i'll drop this bow in the mail for todd this week instead of trying to hook up with him in person. that way he will get it sooner. i'll have to get some pictures of him shooting it next time we meet at the campground archery range. i'll be sending finshed pics to him today.

 62" amo
 50# @ 28"
 triple maple lams
 padauk/maple riser
 bubinga accents
 brown glass

 here she is.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 18, 2010)

two more pics...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 18, 2010)

i braved the heat and humidity to take a few "let's see how she shoots" shots. the bows is smooth, fast, and whisper quiet. it likes my 50 to 55# cedar arrows real well so i will pass that info on to todd, he plans on shooting cedar arrows as well.


----------



## gurn (Jul 18, 2010)

Lookin good buddy.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks Good!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks gurnie and john. i'm looking forward to getting the bow to todd so he can start his trad experience. although he has been hunting with the wheeled bows for years, he never used any sights, so it should be a smooth transition for him.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 18, 2010)

Another great looking bow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks robert.


 i got an email back from todd today. he had checked out the finished pictures i had sent him and he's liking it! i just finished packing up the bow so it's off to the post office tomorrow, todd should be flingin' arrows before friday! i'm hoping to meet up with him at the northwoods campground soon and do some shooting together so i can show him how not to shoot.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 6, 2010)

after a crazy summer, i finally met with todd at the campground this weekend and got to do some shooting together. he is really enjoying the switch to the longbow from his compound. he is shooting great with it, and gearing up for the deer season opener sept. 18th. he told me he has left the compound behind for good, and he is anxious to get his first shot at a deer with the longbow!

 now we we have to work on a stick bow for his son....


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice bow


----------

